# January 2022 Purchases



## MrsSlocomb

Mini Puzzle in Jungle Green.  Technically I ordered this on the last day of December, but it arrived today.  It's perfect!


----------



## Hermezzy

Gorjus.  I saw this on the Nordstrom website and have been considering it.  Is the color different IRL?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I think the color is a true Kelly green.  I tried to take the picture close to other greens to make the comparison 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hope this helps with the color


----------



## viewwing

MrsSlocomb said:


> View attachment 5289071
> 
> Mini Puzzle in Jungle Green.  Technically I ordered this on the last day of December, but it arrived today.  It's perfect!


Very cute! Did u get the green Alma bb too? Which are u keeping?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

viewwing said:


> Very cute! Did u get the green Alma bb too? Which are u keeping?


I did order the Alma also, but it hasn't come yet. Maybe tomorrow! Though I really don't want 2 Alma BBs, so if I decide to keep the green, I might sell my pink one


----------



## Straight-Laced

MrsSlocomb said:


> I think the color is a true Kelly green.  I tried to take the picture close to other greens to make the comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289341
> 
> Hope this helps with the color


Gorgeous Puzzle!! 
I haven’t tried a mini Puzzle for size which makes me cautious but the Jungle Green is so tempting. 

Thanks also for the green colour comparisons. The Jungle green is so fresh and vivid. Would love to see Loewe Jungle Green and Apple Green side by side.


----------



## Addy




----------



## Quelbelle

Addy said:


> View attachment 5290035
> View attachment 5290036
> View attachment 5290037
> View attachment 5290038


Addy, you’re starting out the year LOEWE strong! Excellent choices! They perfectly reflect the house’s design diversity.


----------



## Indiana

Addy said:


> View attachment 5290035
> View attachment 5290036
> View attachment 5290037
> View attachment 5290038


Wow!  Fabulous haul!
I particularly love the Puzzle - is it a Mini?


----------



## ajde.adam

Addy said:


> View attachment 5290035
> View attachment 5290036
> View attachment 5290037
> View attachment 5290038



That Puzzle is stunning! I love the green and black combo. Question: what’s that last item in black? Is it a bag charm?


----------



## Logic

No surprises, Loewe x Spirted Away to start the new year!


----------



## Addy

Quelbelle said:


> Addy, you’re starting out the year LOEWE strong! Excellent choices! They perfectly reflect the house’s design diversity.


Thank you! And you are absolutely right... the designs are amazing!


----------



## Addy

Indiana said:


> Wow!  Fabulous haul!
> I particularly love the Puzzle - is it a Mini?


Yes! The Mini is from Paula's Ibiza line (hope I'm saying that right)... was on sale!


----------



## Addy

ajde.adam said:


> That Puzzle is stunning! I love the green and black combo. Question: what’s that last item in black? Is it a bag charm?


Thank you! Although I was thinking on a solid color, the lizard did me in LOL. The black case is for coins but I plan to put my keys in there as I have one of those giant fob things.


----------



## Addy

Logic said:


> No surprises, Loewe x Spirted Away to start the new year!



LOVE your purchases! Do you like to journal/keep a diary? What a beautiful way to do so...


----------



## Addy

Adding one more. Oy.


----------



## atoizzard5

Finally found my dream puzzle colour for an amazing price! I have been looking for this colour since I saw it in person nearly a year ago. I did not want to pay full price since it is quite pricey where I live. I was also hoping to buy this puzzle direct from a boutique in Europe but of course covid had other plans. 

A few days ago, randomly at 8AM, I decided to check Loewe items on Italist. I normally don't see anything worthwhile but I saw this one for 30% off! The one I've been searching for! It was the only one available and I couldn't believe it. Knowing that Italist can be hit or miss, I decided to take my chances and just be sure to record myself opening my package. I have ordered a Prada pouch from them before and it worked out great.

Well, I’ve taken the time to check it out with the help of @totally and it looks great! Just as I remembered it! It's hard to feel safe these days with how many super fakes are out there. It came packaged beautifully and secured very well....all the way from Naples! Also it came in 4 days! I can’t believe it’s finally mine!     This is my second puzzle. I have a preloved sand/mink that is about 7 years old now. It feels great to get a new one just for myself!

(it is quite dark where I live now so I will take some more pics in the light another day!)


----------



## Greentea

atoizzard5 said:


> Finally found my dream puzzle colour for an amazing price! I have been looking for this colour since I saw it in person nearly a year ago. I did not want to pay full price since it is quite pricey where I live. I was also hoping to buy this puzzle direct from a boutique in Europe but of course covid had other plans.
> 
> A few days ago, randomly at 8AM, I decided to check Loewe items on Italist. I normally don't see anything worthwhile but I saw this one for 30% off! The one I've been searching for! It was the only one available and I couldn't believe it. Knowing that Italist can be hit or miss, I decided to take my chances and just be sure to record myself opening my package. I have ordered a Prada pouch from them before and it worked out great.
> 
> Well, I’ve taken the time to check it out with the help of @totally and it looks great! Just as I remembered it! It's hard to feel safe these days with how many super fakes are out there. It came packaged beautifully and secured very well....all the way from Naples! Also it came in 4 days! I can’t believe it’s finally mine!     This is my second puzzle. I have a preloved sand/mink that is about 7 years old now. It feels great to get a new one just for myself!
> 
> (it is quite dark where I live now so I will take some more pics in the light another day!)
> 
> View attachment 5296129


This color is everything


----------



## yahoo33

got the Paula Ibiza balloon bag at a great price on net a Porter ! The only thing I’m worried about is the white canvas. Is it going to get dirty easily?


----------



## BrightStar57

Really pleased with my purchases from the Spirited Away collection   Both the Boh hoodie and hammock bag are lovely. These are first Loewe pieces for me and I’ll definitely look into more in the future ^^


----------



## viewwing

BrightStar57 said:


> Really pleased with my purchases from the Spirited Away collection   Both the Boh hoodie and hammock bag are lovely. These are first Loewe pieces for me and I’ll definitely look into more in the future ^^
> 
> View attachment 5300169
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300175


Perfect pictures!


----------



## xCloverx

yahoo33 said:


> got the Paula Ibiza balloon bag at a great price on net a Porter ! The only thing I’m worried about is the white canvas. Is it going to get dirty easily?
> 
> View attachment 5299139


Not the same bag but other canvas/leather mixed bags I have used the Collonil Carbon Pro spray on it.  I'm not sure about the leather part if the spray affects colouring so I cover the leather part up and then just spray the canvas part.  Doesn't alter colour or leave any noticeable residue on the canvas


----------



## BrightStar57

viewwing said:


> Perfect pictures!


Thank you❤️


----------



## ajde.adam

Here’s the tan anagram charm I just purchased. The item page for it is still available on the Loewe website, however there are no stores in the U.S. that showed it in stock. I called the Loewe outlet in Cabazon and lucked out. Instead of 390, I paid just 195 for it.


----------



## miriam0392

atoizzard5 said:


> Finally found my dream puzzle colour for an amazing price! I have been looking for this colour since I saw it in person nearly a year ago. I did not want to pay full price since it is quite pricey where I live. I was also hoping to buy this puzzle direct from a boutique in Europe but of course covid had other plans.
> 
> A few days ago, randomly at 8AM, I decided to check Loewe items on Italist. I normally don't see anything worthwhile but I saw this one for 30% off! The one I've been searching for! It was the only one available and I couldn't believe it. Knowing that Italist can be hit or miss, I decided to take my chances and just be sure to record myself opening my package. I have ordered a Prada pouch from them before and it worked out great.
> 
> Well, I’ve taken the time to check it out with the help of @totally and it looks great! Just as I remembered it! It's hard to feel safe these days with how many super fakes are out there. It came packaged beautifully and secured very well....all the way from Naples! Also it came in 4 days! I can’t believe it’s finally mine!     This is my second puzzle. I have a preloved sand/mink that is about 7 years old now. It feels great to get a new one just for myself!
> 
> (it is quite dark where I live now so I will take some more pics in the light another day!)
> 
> View attachment 5296129


SO beautiful!!!


----------



## Greentea

couldn’t resist this cute small size. Using the dust bag to secure my contents. And this size does fit over my shoulder


----------



## stcstc

Finally! I am a happy owner of the puzzle bag. As a sucker for purple, this is the perfect color combination to me.


----------



## ajde.adam

stcstc said:


> Finally! I am a happy owner of the puzzle bag. As a sucker for purple, this is the perfect color combination to me.



Congrats on your first puzzle! I’m sure you’ll enjoy using it like we have.


----------



## fettfleck

Greentea said:


> View attachment 5306868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn’t resist this cute small size. Using the dust bag to secure my contents. And this size does fit over my shoulder



That is a brilliant idea to use the dust bag inside the basket! I love the opening peeking out. Initially thought is was a new version.


----------



## stcstc

ajde.adam said:


> Congrats on your first puzzle! I’m sure you’ll enjoy using it like we have.


Thank you!! I am loving it already! But I have to say that it is surprisingly smaller than I expected. Not saying it is too small to use, just compared to what I supposed it would be.


----------



## Greentea

fettfleck said:


> That is a brilliant idea to use the dust bag inside the basket! I love the opening peeking out. Initially thought is was a new version.


And it's free!


----------



## Addy

The insanity continues with a Mini Gate...

For anyone who is wondering, it is very small. I can fit my small iPhone, slip card holder and key case inside and that is it!


----------



## fettfleck

Addy said:


> The insanity continues with a Mini Gate...
> 
> For anyone who is wondering, it is very small. I can fit my small iPhone, slip card holder and key case inside and that is it!
> 
> View attachment 5311772



Oh wow, it is supercute and I love the color! What color is this?


----------



## Greentea

Addy said:


> The insanity continues with a Mini Gate...
> 
> For anyone who is wondering, it is very small. I can fit my small iPhone, slip card holder and key case inside and that is it!
> 
> View attachment 5311772


I love it


----------



## xCloverx

Addy said:


> The insanity continues with a Mini Gate...
> 
> For anyone who is wondering, it is very small. I can fit my small iPhone, slip card holder and key case inside and that is it!
> 
> View attachment 5311772


Thank you for the info...really wanted a mini gate but the size means limited uses...but omg it looks great!


----------



## Addy

fettfleck said:


> Oh wow, it is supercute and I love the color! What color is this?


I bought it preloved so I don't have a clue!


----------



## Addy

xCloverx said:


> Thank you for the info...really wanted a mini gate but the size means limited uses...but omg it looks great!


It's perfect for a quick trip to the store when you don't need to bring more than the essentials!


----------



## ajde.adam

Addy said:


> It's perfect for a quick trip to the store when you don't need to bring more than the essentials!



Is it just the older regular mini or the newer mini dual? I was thinking of getting the latter down the road because I remembered reading it was slightly bigger than the former.


----------



## Addy

ajde.adam said:


> Is it just the older regular mini or the newer mini dual? I was thinking of getting the latter down the road because I remembered reading it was slightly bigger than the former.


I think it is the older one


----------



## emmui

My first Loewe piece is from the recent Spirited Away collaboration.

Boh card holder


----------



## bolobao

My new tri colored puzzle! It was 33% off on Nordstrom! They decided to haphazardly toss it without stuffing it, dust bag is missing, and no protection whatsoever… probably explains the discount. Included a pic for a good laugh haha. Otherwise, still a beautiful bag. Love how buttery the leather is!


----------



## pearlgrass

bolobao said:


> My new tri colored puzzle! It was 33% off on Nordstrom! They decided to haphazardly toss it without stuffing it, dust bag is missing, and no protection whatsoever… probably explains the discount. Included a pic for a good laugh haha. Otherwise, still a beautiful bag. Love how buttery the leather is!



Congrats on your new Puzzle! Such a pretty color combo


----------



## Greentea

bolobao said:


> My new tri colored puzzle! It was 33% off on Nordstrom! They decided to haphazardly toss it without stuffing it, dust bag is missing, and no protection whatsoever… probably explains the discount. Included a pic for a good laugh haha. Otherwise, still a beautiful bag. Love how buttery the leather is!


That’s beautiful and a great deal!


----------

